# another question?



## greentree (Sep 26, 2006)

how long should i hang before putting in jar?when the bud drys to fast and smells like pine niddells,what can i do to correct problem to get taste and smell back?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 26, 2006)

I let em hang until the stems snap not bend. About 5-6 days for me. Then they go into a jar for cure. I "burp" em (open the lid and give em a little toss) once a day for a month, then once a week after that.


----------



## greentree (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks for the info mutt


----------



## Mutt (Sep 26, 2006)

Tell ya what tho man, I've had some buds smell pretty wierd (like cat piss and even Ammonia) when drying out..but after a good cure its all good.


----------



## greentree (Sep 29, 2006)

cool,yea it has cured more in the last few days and it smells better every day,


----------

